# Is my Rest & Nock set too high with Berger Hole



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

The rest looks fine to me but I think your nockpoint should come down a bit.
Just my opinion so if you are getting good arrow flight why mess with it?


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks good to me. I'd use that as a starting point and run some blank bale entry tests to eliminate any nock high, nock low, arrow entry. There are a number of ways to determine perfect nock height, but your photos look like you've got a great starting point.


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks guys,

I have read my Hoyt manual and it does not say anything about where the arrow should lie in regards to the verticle height in relation to the Berger hole or any other reference point. It says where to start setting the nock, like "just above level to the rest". Well then where should the rest be initially set? The more I deal with Hoyt's technical manuals and tuning charts I am getting a little pissed. I mean Hoyt does not have the 2005 tuning charts up to this day. I mean it's 2006 now. My bow specs sticker for the string an such is scratched where I can't read it, and just happned to come like that. I did not notice it at first and thought no big deal I am sure I can get that in my manual. Not!!, and it is not on Hoyt's site.

Sorry, just venting. I am fighting a bad right tear.

Ranchdog


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

I think that the initial rest setting is a matter of opinion. I have two archery shops within an hour of me. One is owned by an older guy who likes to set the rest so the arrow is higher than center on the berger hole and thinks that's the only way to do it. The other is a younger guy, sets his center and has no problems either. Both are setting up the same bows (hoyts and mathews). 

The nock height is different between cam styles, and shooters. Single cams nock points are higher. My trykon puts the arrow 90 deg to the string. Also the manual that came with my trykon says that for a release shooter the nocking point should allow the arrow to be 90 deg to the string. It is a little vague because in archery what's good for the goose is good for the gander isn't always true. Everyone is different shoots different and uses different equipment. 

I would suggest putting a thread up specifically for your specs if you don't get them off this thread, there's bound to be someone out there who has them for ya . I know it's hard not to get frustrated sometimes. Keep digging at it you'll get it figured out!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks all / Huntnjerms,

I have put a thread in the bow hunting forum hoping to find a few Ultramag folks there.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=285184

Thanks Ranchdog


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I always set it right across the berger button hole. thats the center point of the bow. well should be anyway.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

i also set it so that the arrow cut the berger hole and the adjust the nock to that so its level. you can always adjust from there if not getting good flight but yours looks like its going way down hill from the pic


----------



## bigbuck280 (Jan 23, 2006)

Top Cat said:


> The rest looks fine to me but I think your nockpoint should come down a bit.
> Just my opinion so if you are getting good arrow flight why mess with it?


I"ll second to that!!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Contrary to what some believe, the berger hole is NOT the center point of a bow. But the industry standard is to set the arrow, at rest, somewhere around that berger button and preferably with some portion of the arrow being over that hole. I like my arrows to basically cover that hole. Yours is fine, and your nock height may be OK, too. You will only know through some nock point tuning tests like the blank bale test mentioned in this thread or paper tuning. But if it's shooting good, why mess with it.

TANC


----------



## ozarkhunter61 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi, I just got a new trykon a couple of weeks ago and the pro shop set it up the same way yours is set up. I shot there and it was shooting great, it wasn't until I got home and was shooting the next day that I noticed it was set so high. I've had quite a few bows over the years and never saw one set this way so i called the guy back and he said hoyt was recommending to set them that way for clearance issues. I called hoyt later that week and they told me that as long as it was shooting good that it wouldn't hurt anything, but that they set them up iniatially to center the berger botton hole, then adjust from there to obtain the best arrow flight. I moved mine back to center of the hole and adjusted the nock point and it still shooting awesome, so maybe it's just a personal preference.


----------



## vam (Aug 28, 2005)

*HERE i GO AGAIN*

I would suggest place your arrow center with center of your bolt hole the to adjust your nock point by taking your bow squire[spell]place your arrow on it horz. then look to see where the nock is and set your nock to mark on the squire.Then paper tune /////vam:zip:


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, well I guess I will move it down to the berger hole and then set the nock at square to the string and go a tune it from there.

Thanks everyone, Ranchdog


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just yesterday, after my new string set got settled, I fine tuned the cam timing on my Slam.5 cams, set my nock point 90 degrees to the center of the berger hole. Then I started paper tuning with my rest a touch high and worked it out from there. It worked and made it very simple. My arrow ended up centered over the hole BTW. Then I shot indoor 3D after reinstalling and sighting in 2 more pins. Whew! I did a lot of shooting yesterday!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Sometimes the drop away rest dictates how low you can have your arrow and still get good rest clearance. If you move your rest down your prongs may start to hit the riser and if they do you will have to decide if they are still going to be able to get out of the way of the arrow. I had to set up my bow with the arrow at the top of the berger hole for this reason. If I could I would move my rest as low as possible without causing clearance problems.


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree with the above post. With a drop away you really wanna go as low as you can while still clearing the rest... sometimes this is above the Berger hole and I think thats perfectly fine. 

But keep in mind the closer you can get the arrow to the Berger hole, the steadier the bow should hold since you are getting closer to the true center of the bow and bow string. I believe most bows these days are made with the center at the throat of the grip rather than the Berger hole so the lower you can get your nock point, the better off youre gonna be and the straighter the nock travel will be.


----------

